# In need of your help! MMO Halloween event ideas



## Bobba (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi there,

With Halloween just a few months to go and trying to come up with ideas for the game that we run (www.eternalirose.com), I'd like to turn to you. Every year, we run a small Halloween Event, but I feel like it's been underrated. Personally, I'm a huge fan of Halloween and would like to come up with something special this year. 

I'll be lurking these Forums for tips and ideas, can't wait to see what I can use.

Don't mind me spooking around .


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am unfamiliar with your game, I play a lot of MMOs but there are too many to keep up with anymore. I think my favorite Halloween event MMO was EQ2. They really went all out for the holidays. I guess they still do I just don't play anymore.

Here's an example of the crafted stuff you can get recipes for their Halloween event. http://eq2.eqtraders.com/articles/article_page.php?article=q211&menustr=080000000000


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

what the heck is an MMO?


----------



## A Guy In Town (Sep 5, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> what the heck is an MMO?


It is like an HMO, except that it is a Monster Maintenance Organization.

Joe


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> what the heck is an MMO?


Massively Multiplayer Online game. Like World of Warcraft.


----------



## Bobba (Jul 8, 2017)

wickedwillingwench said:


> what the heck is an MMO?


lilibat gave it away. Mine is similar to WoW, just that I like it better .

So far really enjoying this Forum, found some nice tips. When Halloween is there, I invite you all to see what we came up with .


----------

